# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  باغبانی

## Parniya

*باغبانی*

رشته باغباني يکي از مهمترين رشته هاي کشاورزي است که داوطلب گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي مي تواند آن را انتخاب کند. با توجه به افزايش روز افزون جمعيت و احتياج غذايي آنها، رشته باغباني با توليد حدود 40% مواد غذايي، نقش مهمي در تأمين مواد غذايي مورد نياز بشر دارد. تخصصي شدن پرورش گياهان و درختان ميوه نياز به استفاده بهينه از ابزار و امکانات و همچنين استعدادهاي جوان دارد. به منظور تربيت نيروي متخصص، در آزمون سراسري، رشته مهندسي باغباني براي تربيت متخصص در زمينه هاي توليد محصولات باغباني، شامل درختان ميوه، سبزيها، درختان زينتي، گل کاري و طراحي فضاي سبز ارائه مي گردد.
مهندسي باغباني يکي از رشته هاي اصلي مجموعه کشاورزي است که در سطح کارشناسي در بسياري از دانشکده هاي کشاورزي دانشگاههاي معتبر کشور ارائه مي گردد. هدف از ارائه اين رشته تربيت نيروهاي زبده اي است که بتوانند در زمينه هاي مختلف پرورش و توليد محصولات باغي، سبزي و صيفي، گلهاي زينتي، طراحي فضاهاي سبز و... فعاليت نمايند.
اساسي ترين نياز هر فرد، تأمين نياز غذايي اوست. با توجه به محدود بودن زمين و آب براي جوامع رو به رشد، بايد حداکثر محصول را از زمينهاي زير کشت به دست آورد. محصولات باغباني در دنيا، علاوه بر تأمين بخشي از غذاي مورد نياز بشر، در تأمين سلامتي انسان جايگاه ويژه اي دارد. توليد گلها و گياهان زينتي سبب انبساط و شادي روح انسان و تقويت سلامت رواني افراد مي شود. با توجه به وابستگي کشورمان به صادرات نفت، توليد محصولات باغباني مي تواند يکي از مهمترين منابع ارزي کشور باشد و جايگزين درآمد نفت شود. در حال حاضر نيز اين بخش يکي از مهمترين منابع ارز آوري کشور محسوب مي گردد. با توجه به اين مطالب، جذب فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته در وزارت کشاورزي و سازمانهاي وابسته و همچنين بخشهاي خصوصي نظير شرکتهاي سهامي زراعي و... اهميت قابل ملاحظه دارد و نياز خاص به اين رشته را- حتي در مقايسه با ساير رشته هاي کشاورزي- به وضوح نشان مي دهد.
از ابتداي پيدايش بشر بر روي كره ي خاكي وي همواره در جستجوي آذوقه و تامين نيازهاي غذايي خود بوده است. بر اساس شواهد تاريخي، انسان از حدود 9000 سال قبل به كشت برخي از محصولات كشاورزي اشتغال داشته است . مطالعه ي سنگ نوشته ها، حجاريها واسناد نشان ميدهد كه فن باغباني از آغاز كشاورزي تا كنون دورانهاي متعددي را طي نموده است .حدود 35 قرن قبل از ميلاد مسيح مصريان و ساكنان بين النهرين قديم، 5 قرن قبل از ميلاد مسيح روميان قديم در قرون وسطي و عصر اسلام در دوره ي رنسانس اروپا و عصر جديد بالاخره طي يكصد سال گذشته بشر علوم و فنون باغباني را آموخته بكار برده وآنرا توسعه داده است.در حال حاضر در اين رشته از علوم تحولات چشمگيري حاصل شده وكشفيات واختراعات جديدي بويژه با استفاده از ديگر رشته هاي دانش بشري در آن بوجود آمده است.ايران يكي از اولين كشورهاي دنياست كه در آن كشاورزي وتمدن شروع شده وانسان اوليه براي نخستين بار در فلات ايران به كشت وزرع وپرورش دام است.در حفاري هاي نقاط مختلف مشخص گرديده كه حدود 3400سال قبل از ميلاد در ري، دامغان و كاشان باغباني رواج داشته است.در حال حاضر علوم باغباني به عنوان يكي از رشته هاي دانشگاهي پر طرفدار و جذاب در دانشكده هاي كشاورزي و در تمام كشورهاي جهان مطرح است وهر ساله تعداد كثيري از دانشجويان در مقاطع مختلف (فوق ديپلم- كارشناسي- كارشناسي ارشدو دكتري)و در گرايشهاي مختلف و متنوع اين رشته به تحصيل وتحقيق اشتغال دارند.شابد اغراق آميز نباشد ميان رشته ها تنوع وگرايشات موجود در علوم باغباني از ديگر رشته هاي دانشكده هاي كشاورزي بيشتر است زيرا اين رشته بر اساس محتوي و ماهيت موضوعات علمي خود پلي بين بسياري از رشته هاي دانشگاهي بر قرار مي كند كه از آن جمله ميتوان به زيست شناسي،گياه شناسي(مرفولوژي،تشريح وفيزيولوژي)،شيمي و بيو شيمي،فارماكولوژي وداروسازي،هنرومعماري،ژنتي  ك و بيو تكنولوژي اشاره نمود.دانشجويان اين رشه ميتوانند برحسب علاقه وتوانايي خودهر بخش وگرايشي را كه مايل هستند انتخاب ودر آن تا كسب بالاترين مدارج دانشگاهي به تحصيل ادامه دهند.اهميت روز افزون توليد و مصرف محصولات باغباني ازقبيل ميوه ها وسبزيجات،گل وگياهان زينتي كه موضوع علم باغباني است از نقطه نظرات سلامت وبهداشت جامعه انسان وكنترل بسياري از بيماريها بركسي پوشيده نيست .در حال حاضردانشكده هاي كشاورزي دانشگاههاي ايران علوم باغباني در مقاطع وگرايشات ذيل عرضه ميشودوهر ساله تعداد كثيري دانشجو در اين رشته از علوم فارغ التحصيل ودر خدمت جامعه قرار مي گيرند.
*1.مهندسي كشاورزي با گرايش علوم باغباني در مقطع كار شناسي:*
هدف، تربيت كارشناس باغباني است كه كارش تلفيقي از علوم ، تكنولوژي و هنر است. دانشجويان اين رشته ضمن كسب دانش و كارآيي در زمينه توليد ميوه ، سبزي، گياهان دارويي و معطر در مورد طراحي فضايي سبز و اصلاح و تهيه نهال و بذر محصولات باغباني آموزش مي‌بينند و علاوه بر 20 واحد دروس عمومي، 32 واحد دروس علوم پايه و 33 واحد دروس اصلي كشاورزي با زمينه‌هاي علمي و فني و تكنيكهاي جديد كاشت، نگهداري و بهره‌برداري از درختان ميوه، سبزيجات، گلها و درختان زينتي و گياهان دارويي و معطر با گذراندن 50 واحد دروس تخصصي آشنا مي‌شوند. طول دوره 4 سال است و فارغ‌التحصيلان عنوان مهندس كشاورزي در رشته باغباني خواهند داشت و مي‌توانند علاوه بر فعاليت در زمينه‌هاي توليدي ، در بخشهاي خصوصي ، تعاوني و دولتي و نيز تحقيقات ، آموزش و برنامه‌ريزي باغباني در وزارتخانه‌هاي كشاورزي و جهاد سازندگي ، دانشكده‌هاي كشاورزي ، بنياد جانبازان، شهرداريها و كشت و صنعت‌ها همكاري كنند. امكان ادامه تحصيل تا سطح كارشناسي ارشد در داخل كشور و تا سطوح بالاتر در خارج از كشور وجود دارد .
مهندسي باغباني از معدود رشته‌هاي كشاورزي است كه فارغ‌التحصيلان آن مي‌توانند محصولات خود را صادر كنند.
دكتر كاشي در اين زمينه مي‌گويد:
«باغباني از نظر اقتصادي يك رشته پردرآمد براي توليدكنندگان است چون فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته در صورت داشتن سرمايه لازم مي‌توانند به توليد گل‌ها ، گياهان زينتي و دارويي ، سبزيجات يا ميوه‌هاي گلخانه‌اي بپردازند.
از سوي ديگر چون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي در سطح وسيعي دانشجوي رشته مهندسي باغباني نمي‌گيرد، هنوز بازار كار اين رشته اشباع نشده است.»
دكتر زماني نيز در مورد فرصتهاي شغلي اين رشته مي‌گويد:
«خوشبختانه رشته باغباني از جمله رشته‌هايي است كه فارغ‌التحصيل آن مي‌تواند به صورت خصوصي فعاليت كند و براي كار نيز نياز به سرمايه زياد يا فضاي بزرگ ندارد چون به قول معروف باغباني كشت فشرده و متراكم است يعني در سطوح كم با انجام كار بيشتر مي‌توانيد توليد بيشتر و در نتيجه درآمد بيشتر داشت. براي مثال حتي در يك گلخانه 200 يا 500 متري نيز مي‌توان به توليد و پرورش گياهان خارج از فصل مثل توت‌فرنگي، گوجه‌فرنگي، خيار يا گياهان زينتي پرداخت همچنين مي‌توان گياهان دارويي سنتي را كه امروز در كشور بسيار مورد توجه قرار گرفته است، پرورش داد.
علاوه بر اين فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند در مراكز تحقيقاتي دولتي مثل جهاد كشاورزي و شهرداري‌ها مشغول به كار شوند. »
دكتر زماني استاد مهندسي باغباني دانشگاه تهران در معرفي اين رشته مي‌گويد :
«باغباني آميخته‌اي از علم، هنر ، تجربه و مهارت در پرورش گياهان باغباني است . گياهاني كه شامل درختان ميوه ، گلها و گياهان زينتي ، سبزيجات و گياهان دارويي مي‌شود و دانشجوي مهندسي باغباني در طي چهارسال با ويژگي‌هاي ژنتيكي اين چهار دسته از گياهان، پاسخهايي كه به شرايط محيطي مي‌دهند و پاسخهايي كه به تيمارهاي ما مثل آبياري، كود ، هرس و ... مي‌دهند ،‌آشنا مي‌شود و به خاطر همين بررسي‌هاي دقيق فيزيولوژيكي گياهان است كه ما معتقديم رشته باغباني يك رشته علمي است.
البته در كشورهاي پيشرفته ، باغباني تنها شامل مساله توليد نمي‌شود بلكه مسائل قبل از توليد يعني اصلاح بذر گياهان تا مسائل پس از توليد يعني بازار رساني ، نگهداري در سردخانه و بسته‌بندي گياهان در حيطه علم باغباني قرار مي‌گيرد.»
دكتر زماني در مورد تفاوت رشته علوم گياهي با مهندسي باغباني مي‌گويد:
«متخصص علوم گياهي به مسائل فيزيولوژي گياه توجه مي‌كند اما مهندسي باغباني ضمن اينكه پايه كارش همان فيزيولوژي ژنتيك گياهان است،اين مسائل را در ارتباط با توليد در نظر مي‌گيرد. در واقع مهندس باغباني مي‌خواهد ببيند كه وقتي محصولي به مزرعه مي‌آيد، وضعيت توليدش چگونه مي‌شود. علاوه بر اين رشته مهندسي باغباني با ماشين آلات كشاورزي و تكنيك‌هاي خاصي مثل پيوند و هرس سر و كار دارد كه در رشته علوم گياهي به اين امور توجه نشده يا بسيار كم پرداخته مي‌شود.»
دكتر كاشي درباره تفاوت باغباني سنتي و علمي مي‌گويد:
«علم باغباني باعث بهتر شدن كميت و كيفيت محصولات باغباني شده است. براي مثال به ياري اين علم ، گياهان زينتي دوام بيشتري پيدا كرده و گلهاي بزرگتري مي‌دهند يا در قديم بعضي از خيارهايي كه مي‌خريديم تلخ بود اما امروزه به ياري اصلاح نژاد و رسيدگي‌هاي لازم خيار تلخ وجود ندارد.»
دانشجويان اين مقطع بطور كلي با اصول اين رشته در سالهاي اول و دوم تحصيل آشنا شده وطي يك سال آخر دروس تخصصي را ميگذرانند.آموزش دانشجويان در اين رشته شامل كليه اصول فني وعلمي توليد محصولات باغباني است كه در بر گيرنده ي گل ها وگياهان زينتي،سبزيجات وميوه هاي بديهي است،تنوع محصولات مذكور با توجه به آب وهوايي كه در ان پرورش مي يابد بسيار گسترده است .دانشجويان در اين دوره مي آموزند كه چگونه با روش هاي علمي اين محصولات را تكثير وتوليد وبه نگهداري آنها با اصول صحيح مبادرت نمايند.تنوع دروس و مطالب آموزشي در هر دو بخش نظري وعملي ونيز مزرعه اي،باغي وآزمايشگاهي بقدري است كه تقريبا نظر و تمايل دانشجويان با سليقه هاي مختلف را تامين مي كند.
*2.باغباني در مقطع كار شناسي ارشد با چهار گرايش بشرح ذيل:*
*الف:گلها و گياهان زينتي* كه دربر گيرنده ي كليه ي اطلاعات علمي وگسترده در خصوص شناسايي،تكثير،پرورش وتوليد محصولات مذكورواستفاده در طراحيهاي كلان وبرخي از قبيل پاركهاوباغهاي عمومي وخصوصي،محوطه سازي وفضاهاي سبزوتحقيقات شايان توجه در خصوص مسائل ژنتيكي واصلاح و بهبود خصوصيات و ويژگي هاي كمي وكيفي اين گياهان ميباشد.
*ب:ميوه كاري* كه در بر گيرنده ي كليه ي اطلاعات علمي و گسترده شبيه آنچه درفوق ذكر گرديد.درمورد انواع ميوه جات مناطق مختلف دنيا ومسائل متفاوت آنهااز قبيل فيزيولوژي،ژنتيك،بيو تكنولوژي،تنش هاي محيطي ، تغذيه وهورمون ها،سازگاري وناسازگاري و موارد مشابه ميباشد
*ج:سبزي كاري* كه عينا"در بر گيرننده ي آنچه كه در مورد ميوه جات متذكر شد مي باشدكه روي انواع مختلف سبزيجات ومسائل مختلف علمي آنها صورت مي گيرد گرايشات مختلف مربوط به كشت بافت وبيوتكنولوژي وموارد اصلاحي در مورد بسياري ازمحصولات سبزي قابل پياده كردن است..
*د:گياهان دارويي* مسائل علمي آموزشي وتحقيقاتي باغ تكيه بر ويژگي هاي داروئي گياهان مختلف واستخراج آنها بطرق علمي وبررسي فيتوكلين ها ومتابوليت هاي ثانويه بخشي از مطالب اين گرايش است.
*3.باغباني در مقطع دكترا:*
در بر گيرندهي كليه ي گرايشات علم باغباني است وروي مسائل روز اين رشته ودر سطح بين المللي كشورهاي پيشرفته ي جهان عرضه شده است
*درس‌های رشته*
1 آبیاری عمومی
2 آفات مهم درختان میوه
3 آفات و بیماریهای مهم گیاهان زینتی، صیفی و سبزی
4 آمار و احتمالات
5 ازدیاد نباتات
6 اصلاح و بذرگیری گل و سبزی
7 اصول اصلاح نباتات
8 اصول باغبانی
9 اصول تبدیلی و نگهداری فرآورده های کشاورزی
10 اصول و ترویج و آموزش کشاورزی
11 اقتصاد کشاورزی
12 اکولوژی
13 بیماریهای گیاهی
14 بیماریهای مهم درختان میوه
15 بیوشیمی عمومی
16 جلسه بحث
17 چایکاری و تکنولوژی چای
18 حاصلخیزی خاک و کودها
19 حشره‌شناسی و دفع آفات
20 خاک‌شناسی عمومی
21 دامپروری عمومی
22 درختان و درختچه های زینتی
23 رابطه آب و خاک و گیاه
24 ریاضیات عمومی
25 زراعت عمومی
26 ژنتیک
27 سبزیکاری خصوصی
28 سبزیکاری عمومی
29 شیمی آلی
30 شیمی عمومی
31 طراحی باغ و پارک
32 طرح آزمایشات کشاورزی 1
33 علف‌های هرز و کنترل آنها
34 عملیات کشاورزی
35 فیزیولوژی بعد از برداشت
36 فیزیولوژی گیاهی
37 فیزیک عمومی 38 گلکاری
39 گیاهشناسی 1(فیزیولوژی و تشریح )
40 گیاه شناسی 2 (سیستماتیک و مرفولوژی)
41 ماشین‌های کشاورزی
42 ماشینهای برداشت محصولات باغی
43 مسئله مخصوص
44 مساحی و نقشه برداری
45 میوه‌های ریز
46 میوه‌های گرمسیری و نیمه‌گرمسیری
47 میوه های مناطق معتدله
48 هوا و اقلیم شناسی
49 کارآموزی

*صنعت و بازارکار*
تواناییهای لازم برای داوطلبان این رشته و ادامه تحصیل در آن
برای ادامه تحصیل در این رشته- با توجه به کمیت و کیفیت دروس ارائه شده در این دوره- داوطلب باید از دانش بالایی در زمینه های علوم پایه، شیمی، فیزیک و... برخوردار باشد. همچنین توان جسمی، قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل و دقت کافی در مسائل را داشته باشد. شایان ذکر است تقریباً اکثر کارها و فعالیتهای این رشته در خارج از محیط شهری و باغهاست و توان نسبتاً بالایی را می طلبد.

*توانایی‌های فارغ التحصیلان*
همان گونه که اشاره شد فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند پس از پایان تحصیلات مسؤولیتهای متفاوتی به عهده بگیرند، از جمله:
محاسبه، ساخت و اجرای گلخانه های تولید گل و سبزی، شاسی های گرم و سرد، خزانه های تولید نشا و سایر ادوات ثابت باغبانی.
نظارت و اجرا در کاشت باغهای پیشرفته و همچنین تولید ارقام جدید میوه و سبزی و... .
فعالیت در زمینه های تحقیقات کشاورزی در بخش باغبانی.
طراحی باغ و پارک و فضای سبز شهری و نظارت و اجرای طرحهای فضای سبز ، چمن کاری و گل کاری.
انجام بسیاری از کارهای نقشه برداری برای اجرا و ایجاد دقیق باغها و فضای سبز.
تولید نهال و پرورش گل و ایجاد نهالستان و گلستانهای پیشرفته.

*گزینه2

----------

